# Favourite way of travelling



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

In the southeast of US: Car
Anywhere else: Plane.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

El_Greco said:


> The Tube :yes:


I still remember my first time riding in the tube :lol:

I only drove in the metro of Amsterdam and Paris before. I was sitting in the tube and the whole thing started to make noise and light switch on and off. I thought the whole thing would derail :lol: But than I saw all the people sitting there quietly and I got used to it. The Tube got its charm


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

Absolutely by plane. From Maceió to Salvador Bahia (55') or from Brazil to Japan, I prefer plane.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

El_Greco said:


> The Tube :yes:


That's true! I LOVE the Tube! I never forget the first time I heard "mind the gap" in 86


----------



## Twipsy (Jun 3, 2003)

I really hate cars, as most of them do not have a restroom on board. After having been in a two hour traffic jam on a German highway a few years ago, without having the chance to visit a restroom, I decided never to use a car for longer distances again. Since that day I even use a train, if I go on holiday with my parents. They take the car and I take the train at the same time and meet them at our destination. That shows how much I hate cars.

My favourite way of travelling is a plane, as it is fast, comfortable and far cheaper than most other ways of travelling. In the third class (economy) you can travel from Europe to Australia for less than 2.5 cents per kilometer.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

There's noting better than a roadtrip through Europe, travelling 5000km in 4 weeks  The plane sucks, maybe even more than a bus.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

But CborG, how do you want go to Buenos Aires or something.....You have to get on a plane for that...


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

By plane because it takes me furthest though I hate the cracking in the ears when landing. 

Within cities by foot, subway, bike or car.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Train what else


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

it depends on where im going...road trips by car are mad fun i think, trains in europe were very fun also... planes if your going to go around the world or accros seas tho... buses are rarely a pleasure, especially across seas.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Soufian said:


> But CborG, how do you want go to Buenos Aires or something.....You have to get on a plane for that...


What i meant was that i do not consider a planetrip to be part of my vacation, in opposite to the car which is the leading wire throughout my vacations 

And i just hate planes, i always feel very packed en locked in them.


----------



## Black_Sheep_Bah (Feb 16, 2006)

xx


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

^^^ yes excellent post I completely agree :nuts: 

I prefer travelling by train
delays, cancellations and waiting at a rainy platform for 2 hours in the cold for a small 2 car train on which 2 people get off and 500 cram on, then having to stand... all part of the experience  
also, more the changes the better. 
shame its expensive though 
not really a fan of travelling by car usually I find the scenery is not as good


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

It's gotta be flying. You don't get quite the same buzz from any of the alternatives.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Train, although travelling by car has its extra conforts.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^
Like waiting in traffic jams and high oil prizes


----------



## Anton (Oct 4, 2002)

By foot. 

You don't go as far but you see so much more than any other mode. How can anyone pretend otherwise?


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

It has to be by far the car, it takes you exactly where you want, you can stop as many times as you want, plenty of room for your baggage (you can even sleep in it if necessary), listen your favourite music or radio station and so on. You can plan from A to B passing through small villages/capital cities/lovely countryside and know more places than any other way of locomotion.

This doesn't mean I don't like anything else, on the contrary, when a car is not available, which is most of the time, bus and train are great (I couldn't tell you which one is best for me, in some countries was by bus and some others by train). 

By boat/ferry is ok if it's less than 2 hours, otherwise gets almost as boring as travelling by plane.


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

micro said:


> By plane because it takes me furthest though I hate the cracking in the ears when landing.


I used to have that problem as well, was really painful and always ended up with headaches until somebody told me to chew gum or eat a sweet or just keep my mouth open (!) from the moment the plane starts the landing. It works and know I always fly with my chewing gum.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ You've got to open the Eustachian Tubes that connect the back of your mouth to your middle ear and equalise the pressure inside your ears with that outside. Chewing gum, sucking sweets, and waggling your jaw can all help with this. I now have a technique where I close my mouth, and pinch my nostrils between my thumb and forefinger, and then blow gently until they "pop". You MUST do it gently though. You could damage your ears if you blow too hard.


----------

